# My first post



## Chell (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, this is my first post. We have just one mouse in the family. He is a beige and white fancy mouse, about 18 months old called Chocco or The Moousal, his pet name!

Chelll.


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! I love his names they are adorable!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------

